# Ist Februar gut für Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn ?



## SEKT444 (15. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Boardies,

war vor 3 Wochen das erste Mal einen Abend auf Fehmarn zum Angeln und fands klasse ! Nun habe ich mir überlegt, mal ein ganzes Wochenende dorthin zu fahren um mir die nächtliche Fahrerei nach Hause zu sparen, ist zwar nur 130 km, bringt aber nachts nicht wirklich Spaß.

Nun die Frage(n) :

- ist der Februar grundsätzlich ein guter Monat für so eine Aktion ? ( mal Eisfreiheit, keinen Orkan usw vorausgesetzt )
- wo kann ich mich am besten über Unterkünfte schlau machen ? ( es sollte eigentlich um diese Jahreszeit nicht zu voll sein dort oben )


Ich hoffe von Euren geballten Erfahrungen profitieren zu können !!!

[Habe gerade gesehen es steht irgendwie im PLZ-Forum ... wie kriege ich es in Brandungs-Angeln-Forum ?!?!}


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2002)

Moin Sket!
Ich habs deinem Wunsch entsprechend verschoben.
Der Februar ist normalerweise ein guter Monat für Butt. So ist es jedenfalls bei uns hier in M/V. Als Unterkunft kann ich nur das Haus Grashof in Dänschendorf empfehlen. Da war ich schon mehrfach und fand es immer toll. Allerdings ist das eine Pension mit vielen Ferienwohnungen das wird eventuell nichts für dich sein. Jedenfalls nicht wenn du alleine unterwegs bist.


----------



## SEKT444 (15. Dezember 2002)

Moin Meeresangler,

danke fürs Verschieben ins richtige Forum !!



> Als Unterkunft kann ich nur das Haus Grashof in Dänschendorf empfehlen



Ich werde mich darüber mal schlau machen und wenn die Familie mitwill ist eine Ferien-Wohnung evtl nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2002)

Für Familie ist es genau richtig dort. Große saubere Wohnungenstehen dort zur Auswahl für 4 und 6 Persohnen. Das Haus gehört der Familie Willer.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (15. Dezember 2002)

*hmm*

Moin Sekt,
aber glaube nicht das Du viel Zeit hast mit buchen. Gerade Februar, März und März geht die Sasion Voll los und dementsprechend ist auf Fehmarn was Los. Falls Du alleine oder mit Kumpels fährst kann man auch Klasse Wohnwagen günstig mieten.


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Dezember 2002)

@ Marco
mach den armen kerl nicht nervös, im februar und märz bekommst du immer bei uns immer ein dach über den kopf.
nur mal so am rande, wir haben im winter ca.13.000 &quot;eingeborene&quot; auf der insel und im sommer in der hochsaison zählen wir zusammen mit den turis bis zu 140.000 !!  die betten im februar/märz voll zubekommen ist schwer   

@ Smart  :q 
ich poste dir demnächst mal ne private-mail mit einigen links !


----------



## SEKT444 (16. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Nordlicht,

nett das Du mir Mut machst und wenn ich mit Familie anreise, dann nicht (nur) mit dem Smartie. Aber für alleine reichts schon und is&acute; billig.

Also wenn Du ein paar Links hast, immer her damit ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (17. Dezember 2002)

*moin*

@Nordi,
ich mach doch niemanden Angst 

Von den Zimmern und Wohnungen her bekommt er bestimmt eines, aber man will ja auch ein vernünftiges und die sind immer als erstes weg. Siehe den Tip von MS.

Sekt,
Der Februar - März ist Top zum Brandungsangeln. Das wirst Du spätestens am Strand sehen  Wenn Fehmarn alle 2 Meter eine Mini-Promenaden Beleuchtung hat  :q


----------

